# imprimer via ipad



## jeanjean14 (25 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

je possède une imprimante epson airprint xp700, et j'aimerais imprimer à partir de mon ipad.
Lorsque je lance l'impression, elle se fait à partir du bac photo (format photo) et non du bac principal (format A4).
Je ne peux donc pas, actuellement, imprimer en A4 via mon ipad.

Merci de m'aider!!


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Juillet 2013)

jeanjean14 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je possède une imprimante epson airprint xp700, et j'aimerais imprimer à partir de mon ipad.
> Lorsque je lance l'impression, elle se fait à partir du bac photo (format photo) et non du bac principal (format A4).
> ...



Tu ne peux sélectionner le bac par défaut sur l'imprimante elle-même (si elle a une interface) ou via ton Mac/PC ?


----------



## jeanjean14 (25 Juillet 2013)

j'ai sélectionné le bac voulu mais ca ne concerne pas l'impression des photos (il n'y a pas moyen de changer la configuration du bac sur l'imprimante) et sur mon PC je ne peux absolument rien changer lors de l'envoie de l'impression.


----------

